# Mountain Lion Mounts



## mjcop518 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can anyone show me some mountain lion mounts have a trip planned and am counting my chickens before they hatch...


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

if i ever get one i want it to look like it is pearched off a ledge going to try to find a picture right now..... if it downloads this would be the forum to use. also i guess you need a ledge of some sort in your house.


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

Look at my alblum in my profile, there are a couple different poses. I would recomend to NOT go with an open mouth or aggressive pose. They look cool at first but think ten years down the road, are you still gonna want to look down his throat.


----------

